# Disapointing Tournament Day



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Today I was eager to fish a one day red fish tournament down in Charlotte Harbor. It's a small tournament with a maximum of 20 boats. Even though it's open to bigger boats I was fishing it with small 2 man Gladesmen skiff. I had just gotten my tiller on the motor fixed and picked it up Friday evening.

3am the alarm Clock went off and I am on the road by 3:30am heading down to the tournament launch in Placida, Florida. I arrived right on time 5am and the launch went with out a hitch. The captain's meeting was flawless and my partner and I were off at 1st light.

We ran to our 1st location and poled around looking for fish. Since it was still fairly tough to see we just cast to pot holes with out any action except trout. We drifted a flat and came up with a rat red and some more small trout. We decided to move to find bigger fish and the motor refuse to start. It acts as though it's still in gear. We messed around for about 30min but to no avail.

It's 9am, 5 hours to go til weigh in and we have no motor. The only way we have to moving about is walking or poling into the stiff steady 10-15mph winds. That was excatly what we did.... for 4 solid hours.. walk/wade or pole. We were very limited in the area we could fish but we did manage one small slot red to weigh in with.

Lucky for us my partner (Kent, reelow) son was fishing the tournament also and was kind enough to tow us back to the ramp as they were heading in for the day.

Surprisingly most everyone had a tough time and our one small fish was one place out of in the money. With no motor for most of the day we still finish on the top half of the field.

Thanks Kent it was a nice tournament you put on http://www.westcoastredfishtour.com I'll definitely try to redeem myself at the next one next month. For now off to the boat mechanic again comes monday. 

Just telling it like it is....

Oh.. congrats to the winners!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

BTW: congrats to Tanner and Lone Ranger for finishing in the $


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry about your motor, butit just shows what a good fishermen you are to have your motor break down and then Go out and fish HARD and catch a red and some other decent fish.

Great report [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

shoulda bought a white motor! ;D





fishing was TOUGH though~ I know Tanner and I could have found the fish after running WAAAAAY back in the creeks. hope ya can get the motor worked out before the next tourney in your home waters!

L.R.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 25hp Yammy back up this time....


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

yammy, see there is always a comprimise between white and black! GREY ;D



L.R.


----------

